# Georgieboy Landau 3301



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Georgieboy Landau 3301 
Single slide
1999

Anyone have or know the whereabouts of one of the above please?

Reason I ask is that last night I noticed the fuse box cover (under the hood on the front bulkhead) has done a "Great Escape" on me!...BUGGER  
Even worse, the circuit diagram was printed on the back of it and I now have no means of identifying all the fuses/breakers in the box........DOUBLE BUGGER!!!!   
I've E-Mailed the States but Georgieboy aren't exactly renown for thier speedy responses! :? 
Cheers.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

here

scroll down a bit - dealer has it but I am sure they will help

stew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Paul
> here
> scroll down a bit - dealer has it but I am sure they will help
> stew


Cheers matey!  
I've already E-amiled them as well  
Me? Impatient?   

edit = ps

p.s that picture's been there for 12 months that I know of! 8O 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Midland International*

Hi Paul

I had noticed their website info is a bit dated - or maybe they are still in stock!

Russell


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*landau 3301*

telephone geoff sipson commercials he has a 1999 landau 3301 unless he has sold it but will give you the guys number.
geoff sipson comercials 024 76362592
hope this helps we lived in a 3301 for 5 years if you need any help let me know.
steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

you have a pm


stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Is your GBM on a Chevy P30 chassis?
If it is I am more than happy to take a picture of our fuse box cover and the fuse box itself to show all the fuses and relays, it may be the same as yours.
Let me know mate......

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi keith I doubt it, its a 34 footer I believe.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies chaps.
As it happens, when I got home last night I had a trawl through the HUUUUUUGE paperwork file that came with the coach and managed to find a copy of the diagram so all I've got to do is make a new plastic panel and we're back to square one!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
My plastic cover is secured to the box with a length of chain (the bath plug type) so that if it were to drop off the chain would stop it disappearing (hopefully|).... I don't know if your original was the same as this but if not, once you have made a new one I would definitely recommend fitting a length to it mate...
Hope this helps

Keith


----------

